# Uses for Male Marijuana Plant



## newgrower101 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I've grown my first marijuana plant and didn't realize it was a male until it was about a foot tall.  Right now, is there a way to save the male pollen so that I can use it in the future on female plants?  What can I do with the male plant if I don't have a female?  I just have one plant at the moment.  Thanks.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 9, 2011)

iwould just toss it. not many uses for a male besides breeding and if it's a bag seed it wouldn' be to good for that. JMO


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2011)

Compost.

I'm with Slowmo--if this is bagseed, I would toss it.  You should always plant several seeds to help assure having a female.


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2011)

If you are just starting out I wld toss it..not worth collecting pollen from males unless it is a particularly Dank male and you have breeding plans. Believe me...if you stick with this hobby it wont be the last male you will see.

JMO


----------



## newgrower101 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok.  Thanks all.


----------

